# HELP ME PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!



## David00 (Apr 15, 2008)

HI ITS DAVID!!!!!!!!! i was just wondering if it possable for me to carry a fish tank that is about 50 gallons home it takes me 20 mins to walk to pet shop do u think if i asked nicely one of the pet shop staff would help me carry it home!!


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

good luck mate!


----------



## David00 (Apr 15, 2008)

no need to be mean about it i really think that it shouldnt be that heavy can some one ryply to this


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

I think you are the best judge of this yourself. I don't know what you can carry for how long, but it'll be a cold day in **** before I go dragging a tank, even a small one, around for 20 minutes in my own.


----------



## naegling23 (Jan 4, 2008)

put it on a cart.

if you ask nicely, the store should have some sort of dolly or cart, they might let you borrow it if you leave a deposit, or something important so they know it will be returned. Its not that an empty 50g tank is heavy, its that it is an awkward size which makes it difficult to carry. And two people over a long distance...what a pain in the....


----------



## David00 (Apr 15, 2008)

can anyone help me carry it i dunno how i am ganna get it home because i have a small car


----------



## MightyM (May 15, 2004)

around here...if you don't have a vehicle, people take a taxi.


----------



## David00 (Apr 15, 2008)

but the tank is to big for car


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

David00 said:


> oh yeah and plus i dont have a car so do u think it ...





David00 said:


> ... because i have a small car


What's the deal here?


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

David00 said:


> but the tank is to big for car


Have it delivered.


----------



## trigger (Sep 6, 2002)

Or rent a truck...


----------



## David00 (Apr 15, 2008)

the tank on its own its $150 for sumthing like 50 to 60 gallon but the stand is like an extra $330 so i was tihnknig on buying a second hand table and putting on there


----------



## Cook.MN (Mar 11, 2008)

Yeah, I'd look into renting a truck or if you have a buddy with a small SUV or something.


----------



## MightyM (May 15, 2004)

c'mon just get a taxi van, the back seats folds down.


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Australia must have realllly nice LFS clerks if the OP thinks he could ask one to help him carry a 50-gallon tank for a 20 minute walk!!!


----------



## f u z z (Mar 19, 2008)

steal a little kids skateboard and roll it home.


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

Build a teleportation device. Duh!


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

But in all seriousness... I don't think you are going to get an employee to help you carry it home. Do you have Taxis where you live? If it's only a 20 minute walk it must be a very short drive and will probably cost next to nothing.

This is by far the best solution if you don't have a friend with a truck or SUV.


----------



## xenergyx (Feb 4, 2008)

yeah if you try to carry it home I think it would take an hour because of all the rest stops you'd be making.... I mean unless you are some type of endurance athlete you are going to have to put it down at least once...

you might want to practice holding 20 lbs out at shoulder level, one in each hand, for 20 minutes...

have you asked the people at the shop if you can pick up the tank to see how heavy it is??

there has to be someone around with a truck/van/SUV??


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

how bout a team of leprechauns? They would be low to the ground and if they drop it it wont be a far fall. Wait!? you are in Australia....don't they have Dingos?


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

How about a combination of several ideas brought up so far...

Send leprechauns out to steal a kids skatebard and then have dingos pull the skateboard home with the tank on top of it. If you have the leprechauns pay for the tank and train the dingos well enough... you may not even have to leave your house!!!!

I like this... it makes my idea about teleporting seem really unreasonable. However, I have no experience training dingos... you may need to go to another forum for advice on that one...

Regardless, I have confidence in you that you will find a way to get it home!!!


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

I fit a 55gal in the backseat of a saturn berfore.


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

David00 said:


> can anyone help me carry it i dunno how i am ganna get it home because i have a small car


I'd help you out except I don't really know how to get my truck from New Jersey to Sydney cheaply.


----------



## Oscar Madison (Mar 24, 2008)

David00 said:


> can anyone help me carry it i dunno how i am ganna get it home because i have a small car


I'd help you out except I don't really know how to get my truck from New Jersey to Sydney cheaply.


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

20 minutes is just around a mile, you might be able to tip one of the employess who has a truck. But carrying it that far will be a pain. It may be an easy walk, but try it with an extra 80 pounds. Not in a rucksack but in your hands. With 2 people it may be even harder unless you both have some good drill training and remain in step and the same distance. The chance of dropping it would be pretty high. Got a lawn tractor and trailer? Anyone at all with a truck, give them 20bucks for gas and they'd probably help you out.


----------



## Ravenatnm (Mar 20, 2008)

Wait, this guy can:
-afford a 50 gallon tank setup
-figure out how to use the internet 
-use a computer
-drive a car

But he cannot figure out some mode of transportation to get the tank home, and he was actually thinking of walking home with a 50 gallon tank?


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

C'mon guys, are we here to help or to rag each other out? He wanted help, not criticism. 
Open mind, or a closed topic. Getting kinda old. We've all had our fun, but ****.


----------



## UMphreak (Feb 27, 2006)

catch a dingo and have it pull a cart.


----------



## Sean117Ply (Oct 18, 2006)

It's full? I can't move a half-full 29g 40cm, if it's empty that shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## bmills (Apr 17, 2008)

Hollyfish - I'm also in Sydney and yes they are that nice down here!

David 00 - I had that problem recently (tank just would not get into my car) and ended up with an innovative solution comprised of 2 cheap skateboards from KMart and some poly-foam and bubble wrap. Walked / rolled it from Bondi Junction to Randwick - about 4km! Worked just fine...


----------



## vasylr (Nov 25, 2006)

if you are nice to one of employees with bigger car, they should be nice to you and 20 min walk is like 2 min drive for a small fee someone would do it.


----------



## tomfoolery (Apr 12, 2008)

catch a kangaroo and make him take it for u


----------

